# Cheap SS/Fixed frame w/ fenders and rack



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm sick of cleaning my geared commuter during the winter and would like to build a fixie. Really would like to be able to put full fenders and a rack on it. Also need a big frame (60 or 63 cm). Would like to keep the cost down as much as possible. Anyone know of a good source for such a frame? Steel or aluminum would be fine. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Alum frames with horizontal dropouts commonly available from Nashbar for <$100. They build up into really nice SS commuters


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

you can buy my size 63cm frame..


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

JustTooBig said:


> Alum frames with horizontal dropouts commonly available from Nashbar for <$100. They build up into really nice SS commuters


And they have free shipping on bikes and frames for a couple days.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

jmike1487 said:


> you can buy my size 63cm frame..


What you got? 

Looked at the Nashbar frames but they don't seem to have rack mounts or fender clearance..... I hate riding with a backpack so I use saddle bags. Got to have fenders on any commuter IMHO.

Bikes direct has a "Windsor" model that may work. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

JMac said:


> What you got?
> 
> Looked at the Nashbar frames but they don't seem to have rack mounts or fender clearance..... I hate riding with a backpack so I use saddle bags. Got to have fenders on any commuter IMHO.
> 
> ...


All I can tell you is that I built a SS commuter on a budget Nashbar frame a few months ago. It has rack mounts and room for fenders over 28c tires.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

A frame that is way to big for me. pm me and I will send you some pics if you intested


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*jury*

Been commuting on one of these for several years now. Lots eyelets and tons of room for tires and fenders. 

BikeIsland.com





JMac said:


> I'm sick of cleaning my geared commuter during the winter and would like to build a fixie. Really would like to be able to put full fenders and a rack on it. Also need a big frame (60 or 63 cm). Would like to keep the cost down as much as possible. Anyone know of a good source for such a frame? Steel or aluminum would be fine. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

JustTooBig said:


> All I can tell you is that I built a SS commuter on a budget Nashbar frame a few months ago. It has rack mounts and room for fenders over 28c tires.


is it the vuelta or nekkid frame? pics please...


----------



## dcv (Oct 12, 2002)

Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno at bikes direct, maybe check bike island too. Not sure if they sell just the frame set.


----------

